
Stanford cybersecurity expert analyzes Anonymous' hacking attacks on ISIS - justboxing
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2015/november/lin-anonymous-isis-111815.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
>> On the other hand, while the U.S. government might not be favorably
disposed to it, I think it is unlikely that any prosecutor would actually
indict an American for harassing ISIS in this way.

Whether Anonymous has a point or not, I wouldn't want to face prosecution in a
system this biased.

Isn't Lady Justice is wearing a blindfold representing objectivity? Justice
should be meted out objectively, without fear or favour, regardless of money,
wealth, power, or identity; blind justice and impartiality ...

------
neilwillgettoit
How is this 'analysis' ?

